# Evolution Q related 2 current news on dinosaur extinction...



## RegularJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

For some time it has been hypothesized with pretty solid evidence that the cause of the apparent rapid worldwide extinction of the dinosaurs, 
along with most, if not all, other living / breathing above the water-lines critters, 
was a meteorite that struct the earth in the Yucatan vicinity.  
On one of the national news steams today there was a report of new findings that offer even further support of the above view.
That got me thinking more about paleontology stuff.... 
and I realized I need someone who knows more about the latest thinking on 'evolution,' to verify for me that one of my assumptions related to evolution studies is accurate....
Going with the general accepted current belief that the Yucatan meteorite hit 66 million years ago .... 
then, most, if not all, land living mammals had to 'evolve' within that time span... correct?
- Thanks.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 10, 2019)

https://horizon-magazine.eu/article...apid-evolution-after-dinosaur-extinction.html


----------



## RegularJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

Thx *660griz* ... your above post + link lead me to
https://paleontologyworld.com/prehistoric-flora-fauna-curiosities/cretaceous-–-paleogene-extinction-event
It reports that in this specific extinction period
(there are said to have been 5 others)
75% of all critters were done-in during the up to almost 10,000*  year 'extinction' period -
"*Duration:*
_The length of time taken for the extinction to occur is a controversial issue, because some theories about the extinction’s causes require a rapid extinction over a relatively short period (from a few years to a few thousand years) while others require longer periods. The issue is difficult to resolve because of the Signor–Lipps effect; that is, the fossil record is so incomplete that most extinct species probably died out long after the most recent fossil that has been found. Scientists have also found very few continuous beds of fossil-bearing rock which cover a time range from several million years before the K–Pg extinction to a few million years after it. The sedimentation rate and thickness of K-Pg clay from three sites suggest short duration of event, perhaps less than * ten thousand years._"


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 10, 2019)

My understanding is that there were mammals before and after that mass extinction event.


----------



## RegularJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> My understanding is that there were mammals before and after that mass extinction event.


The above article says if you were a tetrapod weighing 55lbs or less then you maybe could have made it.  Bigger than 55 and it was lights out.
Tried to learn what a tetrapod is/was .... and found these kinds of definitions ~
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tetrapod
https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/what-is-a-tetrapod.html


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 10, 2019)

RegularJoe said:


> The above article says if you were a tetrapod weighing 55lbs or less than you probably made it.  Bigger than 55 and it was lights out.
> Tried to learn what a tetrapod is/was .... and found these kinds of definitions ~
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tetrapod
> https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/what-is-a-tetrapod.html



What's your point?


----------



## RegularJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> What's your point?


That your above post is well taken and that it was mammals as well as other critters that survived the extinction period.
What is your point?


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 11, 2019)

RegularJoe said:


> That your above post is well taken and that it was mammals as well as other critters that survived the extinction period.
> What is your point?




I guess I still don't understand what you are getting at with the original post. It's thought that mammals were around and evolving both before and after the KT extinction event.


----------

